# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Βοήθεια για κατασκευή κεραίας ground plane

## mits

Καλησπέρα! Μια και βλέπω ότι πολλοί φίλοι τον τελευταίο καιρό επιδίδονται στην κατασκευή κεραιών (μπράβο στον jeik για την 3/4), είπα κι εγώ να φτιάξω μια ταπεινή ground plane και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας ως προς την υλοποίηση.

Πήρα έναν κοννέκτορα σασί so-239 και για τα στοιχεία πήρα από το τοπικό χρωματοπωλείο κάτι μπρουτζόβεργες (έτσι μου τις είπε) που χρησιμοποιούνται για κόλληση. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να τις κολλήσω πάνω στον κοννέκτορα με τίποτα. Με κολλητήρι δεν έγινε τίποτα, όση ώρα και να ζέστανα, δοκίμασα και με φλόγιστρο πάλι τίποτα, με κόλληση 60/40. Τι θέλει, οξυγονοκόλληση;  :W00t: 

Μήπως να δοκιμάσω κάποιο άλλο υλικό αντί γι' αυτές τις βέργες και αν ναι, τι; Μονόκλωνο ηλεκτρικό καλώδιο υπάρχει αρκετά δύσκαμπτο ώστε να στέκεται ή θα είναι σαν πεσμένο ... δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι; 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

1 βρες μια παλια, συρματινη κρεμαστρα .... 
2 Αγορασε χοντρο συρμα απλο ...


Την Βεργα που πηρες, δοκιμασες να την ξυσεις ?

Αν δεν κολλαει βαλε μια κλεμα πισω στον κονεκτορα και στην ακρη της βεργας

----------


## mits

> 1 βρες μια παλια, συρματινη κρεμαστρα .... 
> 2 Αγορασε χοντρο συρμα απλο ...
> 
> 
> Την Βεργα που πηρες, δοκιμασες να την ξυσεις ?
> 
> Αν δεν κολλαει βαλε μια κλεμα πισω στον κονεκτορα και στην ακρη της βεργας



 
Να σου πω την αλήθεια, πριν τις βέργες αυτές, ακολούθησα την ιδέα σου και τέντωσα μια κρεμάστρα καθαριστηρίου, αλλά ούτε αυτή κόλλαγε η άτιμη! 

Η ιδέα με την κλέμα είναι καλή για το κεντρικό, για τα άλλα;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια, πριν τις βέργες αυτές, ακολούθησα την ιδέα σου και τέντωσα μια κρεμάστρα καθαριστηρίου, αλλά ούτε αυτή κόλλαγε η άτιμη! 
> 
> Η ιδέα με την κλέμα είναι καλή για το κεντρικό, για τα άλλα;



ασε το μικρο κολλητηρι στην ακρη, ζεστανε την ακρη με αναπτηρα, αφου καψει βουτα την ακρη σε σολντερινη και μετα (οσο ειναι ζεστη) κολλα με το κολλητηρι σου.

Τα αλλα αστα ακολλητα, θα τα βαλεις με βιδες,


Ασχετο, ποσα watt ειναι το κολλητηρι σου ?

----------


## mits

Έχω 3, ένα μικρό 20 και άλλο ένα 30 βατ και ένα σαν πιστόλι 100 βατ.

----------


## holliday

> Έχω 3, ένα μικρό 20 και άλλο ένα 30 βατ και ένα σαν πιστόλι 100 βατ.



Τι θα ελεγες να εβαζες μια τηλεσκοπικη κεραια (αν το λεω καλα) οπως εχουν τα φορητα ραδιοκασετοφωνα.Μπορεις να παιξεις με το μηκος ανετα χωρις να κοβεις και να ρεβεις.

----------


## antonis_p

> Πήρα έναν κοννέκτορα σασί so-239 και για τα στοιχεία πήρα από το τοπικό χρωματοπωλείο κάτι μπρουτζόβεργες (έτσι μου τις είπε) που χρησιμοποιούνται για κόλληση.



η μπρουτζοκόλληση θέλει map gas ή οξυγόνο! φυσικά σε αυτή τη θερμοκρασία το so239 θα ... σουρώσει!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ασχετο

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ (ΤΕΧ RVR)  :Cool:

----------


## mits

> ασχετο
> 
> ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ (ΤΕΧ RVR)



Thanks!  :Wink: 

Το project θα συνεχιστεί αύριο. Θα πάω να βρω μονόκλονο καλώδιο χοντρό, αυτό ελπίζω να κολλάει εύκολα!

----------


## jeik

Κατ αρχην , να σου πω οτι το διπολο με γκαμα ματς ειναι ανωτερο απο την Ground plane σε ικανοτητα ακτινοβολιας.
Αν ομως γουσταρεις να την κανεις μιας και ειναι πολυ απλη και ευκολη στο συντονισμο κανε το εξης:
Στις τρυπες που εχει ο κονεκτορας για να βιδωνει σε σασι βαλε βιδες με παξιμαδι και ροδελες και στριψε την βεργα σαν αγκιστρι στην ακρη της περνα τη βιδα , *ροδελα φαρδια πανω κατω* (διοτι  το  κεφαλι  της  βιδας  δεν  θα  καλυπτει  το  συρμα), και σφιξτα , εισαι ετοιμος.Δεν προκειται να κολησει ο κονεκτορας , ειναι ενα περιεργο ανοξειδωτο μεταλο (ισως  αν  το  ξυσεις ?) εχει  καποια  επιστρωση.
Για κεντρικο ραντιαλ βαλε οπως ειπε ο φιλος μια πτυσομενη ραδιοφωνου με μηκος απο 60 εως 90 εκατοστα να εχεις να ανοιγοκλεινεις και ειναι ετοιμη.Επισης αντι για μπρουντζοβεργες αν θελεις βαλε απογυμνωμενα ηλεκτρολογικα μονοκλωνα καλωδια.
Το μηκος τους ειναι λιγα εκατοστα πανω απο λ/4 , δεν χρειαζεται να τα ρυθμιζεις.Για καλυτερη μηχανικη αντοχη και πιο κυριλε εμφανιση μπορεις να παρεις μια λαμαρινα 10Χ10 εκατοστα να βιδωσεις στο κεντρο της τον κονεκτορα και τα τεσσερα στοιχεια να βιδωθουν στις τεσσερις γωνιες με την απαραιτητη κλιση προς τα κατω , και νομιζω οτι επιβαλεται να γινει ετσι (με λαμαρινα) για να υπαρχει και προοπτικη στηριξης , αλλιως θα την ακουμπας με τα τεσσερα ραντιαλ στο τραπεζι.

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια  :Smile: .

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## Ακρίτας

Εγώ πάντως αποφάσισα να κάνω μια J-POLE που είναι και πιο εύκολη από τη Ground Plane. Πήγα στο υπερ-πολυκατάστημα και πήρα 3 μέτρα χαλκοσωλήνα, τάυ, γωνίες, κόλληση 70/30, flux και ένα καμινέτο.
-Να σου δώσω και μονωτικό για να μή κρυώνει το νερό; μου λέει ο υπάλληλος.
-Όχι, ευχαριστώ, του λέω, για κεραία τα θέλω.
Έμεινε κάγκελο ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## weather1967

Καλησπερα φιλε Mits.Αν και πιστευω οτι σε καλυψανε οι συναδελφοι 
Θα σου πω και εγω ενα τροπο για να κανεις μια ground -plane .
Θα παρεις σωληνα αλουμινιου λεπτη καπου φ10 αν βρεις, θα παρεις και ενα τετραγωνο κοματι χοντρο plexy glass 10 χ 10 περιπου θα κοψεις τεσσερα κοματια σωληνα αλουμινιου για τα radial ,με ενα σφυρακι θα χτυπησεις απο την μια μερια τα 4 radial και θα τα λυγισεις ελαφρα να εχουν μια κλιση προς τα κατω και θα τα βιδοσεις πανω στο plexy glass στις 4 γωνιες του ,μετα θα παρεις το τελευτεο κοματι αλουμινιο τον θετικο πολο ,θα ανοιξης μια τρυπα στη μεση του plexy glass και θα τον στερεωσεις στο plexy glass ,μετα βαζεις τον κονεκτορα στο plexy glass και ενωνεις τα radial μεταξυ τους ,ανοιγοντας μια τρυπα και βαζοντας μια λαμαρινοβιβα μεσα και με ροδελα πιανεις το καλωδιο αυτο το κανεις και στα 4 κοματια αλουμινιου των radials και οδηγεις αυτο το καλωδιο στο σασσι του κονεκτορα ,και το θετικο παλι με τον ιδιο τροπο το πιανεις και το οδηγεις στο κεντρο του κονεκτορα.Kαι ολο το συστημα το στερεωνεις μετα βαζοντας μια γωνια στο plexy glass με τον ιστο


Και ενας αλλος τροπος αντι για plexy glass παιρνεις μια γωνια σιδερενια οπως την παρακατω φωτο στον πορτοκαλί κυκλο ,και λιγο πιο πλατια να ειναι ακομα καλυτερα,και στερεωνεις πανω τα 4 κοματια αλουμινιου των radials,μετα απο πανω χρησιμοποιης καποιο μονοτικο υλικο και στερεωνεις το θετικο στοιχειο ,και τον κονεκτορα τον βαζεις στην σιδερενια γωνια, προσεχοντας τον θετικο πολο να μην βραχυκυκλωσει με το σασσι ,και απλα ενωνεις το θετικο radial με το θετικο του κονεκτορα με ενα καλωδιο

----------


## jeik

Ναι , ναι , Αντωνη , ωραιες φωτο , ακριβως αυτο εννοουσα  :Smile: .

Δημητρη , η σακουλα ειναι μερος της κατασκευης  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: .

----------


## weather1967

Ελα Δημητρη ναι  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Η σακκούλα μπορει παιξει τον ρολο του καμουφλαζ για την μερα ,η καλυτερα κατα προτιμηση θα ηταν ενα τσουβάλι απο λινάτσα  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## electron

Kαι επειδή το θέμα κατασκευής μιας gp έχει συζητηθεί πολλές φόρες εδώ, ρίχτε μια ματιά και στο θέμα που είχαμε κάνει παρακάτω.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41292

Επίσης θα πρότεινα σε κάποιο συντονιστή να συγχωνεύσει όσα θέματα είναι ανάλογα.

----------


## weather1967

> Kαι επειδή το θέμα κατασκευής μιας gp έχει συζητηθεί πολλές φόρες εδώ, ρίχτε μια ματιά και στο θέμα που είχαμε κάνει παρακάτω.
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41292
> 
> Επίσης θα πρότεινα σε κάποιο συντονιστή να συγχωνεύσει όσα θέματα είναι ανάλογα.



Γιάννη τωρα ειδα το παλαιοτερο ποστ σου ,και επειδη πολυ ορθα ζητας κατι σταθερο στον ανεμο και επισης πως μπορουμε να μονωσουμε το θετικο radial ,στην προκειμενη περιπτωση με τον πρωτο τροπο αν εχουμε για τετραγωνη βαση στο plexy glass ειναι ευκολα τα πραγματα ,απλα ανοιγουμε μια τρυπα στο plexy glass ,ισα που περναει το θετικο radial μεσα και μετά το σταθεροποιουμε με 2 τροπους ,η με σιλικονη πανω και κατω απο το plexy glass η με καποια αλλη γερη κολλα ,η δεν ανοιγουμε τρυπα να περασει κατω απο το plexy glass το radial ,και περνουμε 3 μικρα γαμα λαμακια μεταξυ θετικου radial με plexy glass και τα ενωνουμε με λαμαρινοβιδα στο σωληνα αλουμινιου και με βιδα παξιμαδι στο plexy glass αυτο ειναι και πιο γερο .

Στο δευτερο τροπο με την σιδερενια γωνια σαν βαση παντα για το θετικο radial ειναι το προβλημα που δεν πρεπει να ακουμπηση στην σιδερενια γωνια,εκει παιρνουμε αν βρουμε ενα κοματι χοντρο βακελιτη , η ενα κοματι plexy glass η ενα κοματι ξυλο κατι μονωτικο παντος, το βαζουμε και το βιδωνουμε πανω στην σιδερενια βαση απο τις 4 πλευρες του ,και μετα εφαρμοζουμε τα παραπανω στην πανω ενωτητα,με την διαφορα οτι προσεχοντας αν βαλουμε μικρα γαμα λαμακια με βιδες που θα κρατανε το θετικο radial πανω στο μονοτικο υλικο που θα παταει πανω στην σιδερενια γωνια ,θα πρεπει να προσεξουμε να φαρδυνουμε τις σιδερενιες τρυπες και να βαλουμε και απο κατω απο την σιδερενια γωνια κατι αντιστοιχο μονοτικο για να μην κανει επαφη το παξιμαδι .

Δεν τα εχω εφαρμοση ποτε βεβαια ολα αυτα ,αλλα αν το εκανα κατ αυτον τον τροπο θα προχωραγα ,και στην πορεια βλεπωντας και κανοντας τυχον αλλαγες για καλυτερο αποτελεσμα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Κατ αρχην , να σου πω οτι το διπολο με γκαμα ματς ειναι ανωτερο απο την Ground plane σε ικανοτητα ακτινοβολιας.



Φίλε μπορείς να μου δώσεις πληροφορίες για την κατασκευή αυτού του διπόλου?

----------


## mits

Αγόρασα μονόκλονο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο και την έφτιαξα με τέτοιο τελικά. Συντόνισε πολύ εύκολα 1.1:1, με όλα τα στοιχεία στο ίδιο μήκος. Με τα κάτω μεγαλύτερα και συντονισμό μόνο του πάνω δεν έπεφτε κάτω από 1.3:1. 

Για την αναβαθμισμένη εκδοχή της λέω να βάλω σωληνάκι χαλκού από αυτό για τα aircondition , το οποίο στην άκρη θα συμπιέσω για να γίνει πλατύ και θα του ανοίξω μια τρύπα για να το στερεώσω στον κοννέκτορα με βίδα και παξιμάδι.

----------


## mits

Μη γελάτε παρακαλώ!

----------


## jeik

Δεν  εχω  διαθεσιμα  σχεδια ,απ  οτι  εχω  δει  ομως , εδω  στο  φορουμ  ειναι  γεματο  με  σχηματα  και  οδηγιες  για  διπολα.

----------


## jeik

Μια  χαρα  ειναι , χειροποιητη  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## electron

mits το μονοκλωνο καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείς είναι 6αρι; Η ιδέα για σωλινάκι χαλκού λεπτό για air condition θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο κατάλληλο.Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν αντί αυτού βάζαμε ακόμη πιο χοντό καλώδιο, ας πούμε 10αρι. Επιπλέον αν πρόκειται για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι όλο το σύστημα θα πρέπει να προφυλαχθεί από νερά και υγρασίες συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του κονέκτορα που έχει υλοποιηθεί η gp, όπως και του αρσενικού της καθόδου.

----------


## mits

4άρι καλώδιο έβαλα. Δεν βρήκα εκεί που πήγα σήμερα πιο χοντρό. Μετά είχε πολύκλωνο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Μια ιδέα για τη στήριξη του κατακόρυφου στοιχείου, όταν το μήκος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο φαίνεται στις δυο πρώτες φωτογραφίες. Πρόκειται για ένα 
"*Γ*" από βακελίτη πάχους 5 χιλιοστών που το ένα μέρος μπαίνει και στερεώνεται μέσα στη ανουμινοσωλήνα (τετράγωνου προφιλ) και το άλλο φθάνει μέχρι επάνω από το κονέκτορ και στηρίζει μέ βίδες το κατακόρυφο στοιχείο. Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται η παλιά ground plane δίπλα στην ολοκαίνουρια J-POLE, η οποία όπως φαίνεται είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη για την ίδια συχνότητα έχει όμως καλύτερη απόδοση στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο.

----------


## mits

Μετά τη δοκιμαστική κατασκευή με το καλώδιο, σκέφτομαι να τη φτιάξω και με τα σωληνάκια του air condition. 

Με το καλώδιο για να πετύχω τα χαμηλότερα στάσιμα έκοψα το κάθε στοιχείο λ/4 επί 0,92 περίπου και εκεί πήγε σχεδόν 1:1.

Ερώτηση: τα σωληνάκια χαλκού να τα κόψω ακριβώς ίδιο μήκος με το καλώδιο; Τι συντελεστή έχει γενικά ο χαλκός;

----------


## mits

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή ανάσταση. Ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία από τη "βελτιωμένη" έκδοση με σωληνάκια χαλκού. Πολύ εύκολη κατασκευή, ούτε μισή ώρα και πολύ λίγα στάσιμα, σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα. Για στήριξη θα χρειαστεί κάποια πατέντα.

----------


## antonis_p

ο αρσενικος κοννεκτορας θα μπει σε μια σωλήνα σχετικού μεγέθους,
κατα προτίμηση σχισμένη για να μπορεί να σφιχτεί με ένα σφικτηράκι.
Ο σωλήνας αυτός θα είναι ΚΑΙ ιστός της κεραίας σου.
Το καλωδιο θα περνά απο μεσα, άρα καλό είναι να μην ακουμπα στο έδαφος
για να μην πληγώσει το καλώδιο,
δηλαδη να στερεωθεί λίγους πόντους πάνω από το έδαφος

----------


## weather1967

Mπραβο φιλε mits ωραια κατασκευη

Για στηριγμα μπορεις και να βαλεις μια γωνια απο τις 2 βιδες του κονεκτορα και απο την αλλη μερια με δυο λαμαρινοβιδες να στηριξεις την γωνια στον ιστο .

Η η ιδεα του αντωνη,με μια παραποιηση δικιας μου σκεψης ,να παρεις λιγο σωληνα ποτισματος 3/4 ιντζα ενισχυμενο καπου 10-15 cm μηκος ,να περασεις το καλωδιο μεσα και να εχεις βιδωσει τον αρσενικο κονεκτορα με το θηλυκο ,μετα ανεβαζεις το λαστιχο ποτισματος και μπαινει ο αρσενικος κονεκτορας μεσα στο λαστιχο ,με ενα σφικτιρα 3/4 ιντζα σωληνα ποτισματος να σφιξεις αρσενικο κονεκτορα - λαστιχο ποτισματος .
Απο την κατω μερια του λαστιχου ποτισματος να παρεις μια σωληνα χαλκου 1 μετρο σε διατομη φ 18 η φ 20 να περασεις απο μεσα το καλωδιο της καθοδου, και να την περασεις την ακρη της χαλκοσωληνας περιπου 7-8 cm μεσα στον σωληνα ποτισματος απο την κατω μερια,λιγο πριν ακουμπηση η χαλκοσωληνα τον αρσενικο κονεκτορα, και να σφιξεις και παλι το σωληνα ποτισματος με τον χαλκο με ενα αλλο σφικτιρα 3/4 ιντζα.Το διακενο μεσα στο πλαστικο σωληνα κονεκτορα και χαλκοσωληνα να ειναι μικρο καπου 1-2 cm για να μην μπορει να υπαρχει ταλαντωση του λαστιχου ποτισματος
Φασκιωσε και με μονωτικη ταινια το μερος του σωληνα ποτισματος για να μην το βλεπει ο ηλιος και το καψει και ετσι θα ειναι αθανατο
Και με δαγκανες ιστου κεραιας στερεωνεις το κοματι του 1 μετρου χαλκου πανω σε ενα ιστο .

Eχω και μια φωτο να σε βοηθησω πως εννοω την γωνια με βιδωμα στον ιστο με λαμαρινοβιδα 
Η παρακατω κατασκευη δεν ειναι για κεραια βεβαια ,αλλα σου δινω μια ιδεα πως μπορεις να την στηριξεις σε ιστο μερικων ειδών γωνιες.

----------


## weather1967

Και επειδη λενε η φωτογραφια ειναι χιλιες λεξεις ,πηγα μεχρι την αποθηκη εφτιαξα την βαση που εννουσα πριν με λογια ,το μονο υλικο που δεν ειχα ηταν χαλκινος σωληνας φ 18 η φ20 και εβαλα ενα λεπτο μαυρο σωληνα που δεν κανει επειδη ειναι λεπτος,απλα για να καταλαβετε το σχεδιο τον εβαλα.
Διακρινετε ο θηλυκος και αρσενικος κονεκτορας ,15 cm λαστιχο ενισχυμενο 3/4 ιντζας,2 σφικτιρες,και το μαυρο σιδερο για στηριγμα στον ιστο που οπως προειπα δεν κανει γιατι ειναι λεπτο,και δεν χωραει κιολας να περασει και η καθοδο του καλωδιου απο μεσα του .
Μπορεις να βαλεις και λιγο σιλικονη για στεγανοποιηση μεταξυ θηλυκου κονεκτορα και λαστιχου.

Y.Γ Αντώνη λες να καναμε καμια παγκοσμια πατεντα με αυτον τον τροπο στηρηξης ?  :Lol:  
Το λαστιχο 3/4 ιντζας δεν χρειαζετε να σχιστει θηκιαζει μεσα πολυ καλα ο κονεκτορας και σφιγει επισης πολυ καλα με τον σφικτηρα

----------

